# How To Get On The Roof?



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello everyone, quick question. How is the easiest way to get on top of the Outback? I have a new 210. Can you simply lean an extension ladder on the side of the camper? Can you cause problems with it resting on the edge? I dont want to start any problems with the edge of the roof or the side pannel of the camper. I have read other post concerning the use of a piece of plywood once you are on top to distribute your weight. Thanks for your help.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I have used an extension ladder, but I put a heavy blanket (folded a couple of times) along the edge of the roof so I didn't cut into the rubber membrane on the roof. The first time I climbed up there I was a little concerned, but just be careful when walking up there. I did not put anything down to distribute the weight, but would again be concerned about cutting the roof with the plywood edges.

--Greg


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

I use an extension ladder. I have an old foam seat cushion from a chair that I put against the edge, then the ladder. I use a piece of plywood for the weight distribution. When I cut it (3/4" x 2' x 4') I sanded the edges some, got the little splinters off plus rounded them slightly.

Little tip, foam seat cushions are great on house roof too, they don't slide and protect your butt or knee from the hot roof and grit.


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Great tips ! Thank you.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

we pulled the picnic table close, then put the ladder on that, then sent my light weight daughter to do the dirty work lolol

only problem was getting her back down again, with two people holding the ladder----she was still scared lol


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Remember that the roof is NOT typically designed to be walked on ... you need to step on the aluminum TRUCES spanning the roof as much as possible ... and its a rubber roof -- thus tearable... YES you can walk up there... you just need to be very careful


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I use a 10' "A" frame ladder to access the roof. But after 6 seasons of ownership, have not once needed to walk up there for any reason. The few times I have caulked around or worked on various items, I simply stand on the ladder and lay on the edge of the roof. You can reach just about anything this way. Anyway, you'll still need a ladder to wash the roof once or twice a year.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

ten foot step-ladder with a old sweatshirt over the top, camper is only 10'6". Do not put any wood on top of your camper, you can walk about freely, just don't do any jumping-jacks.


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input. Well, off to Lowes I go in search of a ladder.


----------

